# Anyone going to Furnal Equinox that haz space?



## deepdarklover (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, I'm going to hopefully be going to FE and it will be my first con, I have a room and ticket but if my roommate can't drive me, I won't be able to go unless I get a ride. we live in St. Catharines so if anyone can help me out, text me at 2896903603, or fb message me at Xanothos tengetsu, just to warn you, I'm broke so I may not be able to pay for gas much, I'm thinking of pawning off my boyfriend's engagement ring that I'm proposing to him with, I'm that broke, just so I have enough money for stuff. I will forever be in your debt if you can help out this rust orange direwolf


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2015)

If you need to pawn an engagement ring to go to a furmeet, maybe you need to reevaluate your priorities.

Also, don't bump threads with other threads. I see you made a new one titled "plz read!!" that just links to this one. This one isn't even an hour old. I reported the bump.

I encourage you to read the rules.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 6, 2015)

You should not go to a con if you are broke. Transportation to and from should have been planned in the case of a friend or something backing out.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

deepdarklover said:


> Hello, I'm going to hopefully be going to FE and it will be my first con, I have a room and ticket but if my roommate can't drive me, I won't be able to go unless I get a ride. we live in St. Catharines so if anyone can help me out, text me at 2896903603, or fb message me at Xanothos tengetsu, just to warn you, I'm broke so I may not be able to pay for gas much, I'm thinking of pawning off my boyfriend's engagement ring that I'm proposing to him with, I'm that broke, just so I have enough money for stuff. I will forever be in your debt if you can help out this rust orange direwolf



Don't pawn off your ring just to go to a con. That's a really stupid idea. Sorry for being blunt.


----------

